# EGG Engine



## borna (Feb 9, 2013)

Electronically Guided Governor Engine
Ok the name is little misleading thinking what the hell is an EGG engine. Good marketing strategy, but now that you are here.
The other day I was cleaning my tool box and came across this little fellow.
Its a small 5-volt push solenoid. I suddenly decided to put it to work and use it for governing a hit and miss engine.


This is what I am thinking to do. Have a micro controller monitor the speed of the engine. Once reached certain RPM, then the solenoid will be engaged and prevent the push rod from retracting back, and keep exhaust open until the PRM droppes back to certain range which at that point the solenoid will be pulled back.

So far I am on the design phase. 
Engine Specification
Bore: .75&#8221;
Stroke: .75&#8221;
Fly Wheel 3.5&#8221; diameter (2)
Name: EGG Engine (Stands for Electronically Guided Governor Engine)

Borna


----------



## Ogaryd (Feb 9, 2013)

Great idea, I'm anxious to see this one progress. Good luck with the egg.
                                             Gary


----------



## dman (Feb 9, 2013)

well that's a new concept. a digital hit and miss. I wanted to do this but by interrupting spark for precise speed control without servos. i figured it would respond faster than a throttle and wouldn't resonate or overshoot. the application was gonna be for a flow bench for porting race engines after I found out how expensive a vfd for 5+HP on just 220v was. its a lot of current to control with solid state. if I get 440 3phase I guess I won't need something so unconventional and I realize the noise and fumes would suck.


----------



## borna (Nov 9, 2013)

This project is officially started. First part, the frame is completed. Many other parts to follow
Specification:
Water cooled Single cylinder 4-cycle hit and miss engine
Electronic water pump
Govenor: EGG
poppet intake valve
Piston: Aluminum with cast iron ring
Cylinder: 1040 steel
Stroke: .75&#8221;
Bore: .75&#8221;
Flywheel: 3.5&#8221; X.5&#8221; (2) 1040 steel


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Nov 9, 2013)

Is it to late to scheme a longer stroke and smaller bore to go for an all time Best fuel Economy 200 Watt .?


----------



## borna (Nov 9, 2013)

Niels, I was thinking about a long stroke, but due to some available metals on hand and some other variables I decided for square engine.
Plus already have a long stroke engine, so wanted something different 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f43/vertical-one-4-cycle-engine-completed-19963/


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello Borna

Yes but see 


http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/small-engine-small-electric-generator-21515/index4.html

and your scheme of disabling (may I suggest inlet valve?) is divine.
For generators it has always been mandatory to run as even as possible but to day is not important due to semiconductors.
The main reason that diesel cars (pigs) go longer per gallon is due to higher density of fuel AND that You do not throtlle air and fuel flow as You do in a petrol engine.A valve that is not opened has no throtling loss.


----------



## borna (Nov 9, 2013)

Neils, 
So sorry but lost you. Not sure what you are refering to? 
Borna


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello Borna

Was just dreaming.
If Your scheme can act on inlet valve You have eliminated the worst loss in spark ignited engines.That is having a too big  engine and then choking it with the throtlle.
Before frequency converters it was also  nessecary that gensets ran as smooth as possible to keep voltage and frequency constant.
Your electric hit and miss can eliminate the throtling loss and  evenness is not important today because the power supply black things do not care.


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 9, 2013)

Niels Abildgaard said:


> If Your scheme can act on inlet valve You have eliminated the worst loss in spark ignited engines.


 
Why is it important to act on the inlet valve? If the inlet valve is held open and the exhaust free to operate normally, fuel will be sucked into the cylinder, then blown back through the intake on the compression stroke, wasting heaps of fuel.
If the exhaust valve is held open instead then no vacuum is built up to open the atmospheric intake valve and no fuel is drawn into the cylinder until the exhaust valve is allowed to close.
I can't see why you'd want to hold the intake valve open but I may be missing something.


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry
I have forgotten the self-acting inlet valve.
Last time I saw a hit and miss engine was  a full size 20 years ago.
If the inlet valve is cam oppened and this can be interrupted will maybe be a smart way to regulate,but I am not so sure any-longer.


----------



## geoff p (Nov 10, 2013)

Niels Abildgaard said:


> Hello Borna
> 
> ..... AND that You do not throtlle air and fuel flow as You do in a petrol engine.A valve that is not opened has no throtling loss.



With respect, Niels, that is nonsense.  The whole point of the Diesel engine is that the FUEL-supply is governed, whilst the air is not throttled.

Geoff
www.purpletiger.com


----------



## borna (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello friends

I am not sure what am I getting myself into. Must be the heat in Florida
 But EGG is going to be water cooled engine and the governor will be electronic using solenoid
 So here is the heart of the EGG.
 The micro controller will monitor the RPM, based on the nub level (0..4) which will be displayed on the LED. Zero means the governor is disabled so no  hit and miss. 1 means if RPM reached over 2000 will enable the solenoid to keep the  
exhaust




 valve opened until the RPM drops 50%. 2 means Solenoid will be activated at 1500 PRM and inactivate at 1000 RPM.  3 means 1200  900 and 4 means activate at 1000 and deactivate at 600.


 Also on top of that for every 3000 RPM the electronic pump will be activated for 20 secs to circulate  the water around the engine.


 The micro controller is parallax basic stamp 2


----------



## SixSixSevenSeven (Aug 2, 2014)

A basic stamp 2, didn't realise they were still around. Still, whatever gets the job done. EDIT, woah those are not cheap, then again, its parallax, parallax don't know the definition of cheap even while being beaten over the head with a dictionary opened to the correct page.

Rather than running the pump for 20 seconds every now and then wouldnt it make more sense to use a PWM output to simply control the flow rate depending on engine load?


----------



## borna (Aug 2, 2014)

well reason for basic stamp 2 was it was sitting in my box doing nothing for the last few years. But won't spend the money to buy it just for this project.


----------



## SixSixSevenSeven (Aug 2, 2014)

borna said:


> well reason for basic stamp 2 was it was sitting in my box doing nothing for the last few years. But won't spend the money to buy it just for this project.



Perfectly legitimate reason, as far as I'm concerned I just like to use whatever I have to hand which will get the job done. Got various ARM, AVR and MSP430 devices in my collection along with 2 parallax propellers (donated to me, like them but they have their issues which to me make them a device I wouldn't use as a first resort) along with the ubiquitous raspberry pi. No PIC chips yet but I seem to spend a fair bit of time debugging Picaxe basic for others that I might have to add a picaxe to the collection at some pojnt

Did also occur to me while at work this evening, could you not add a temperature sensor to the system to monitor the engine temperature and use that for some closed loop water control rather than fully open loop.


----------



## t.l.a.r. eng (Aug 3, 2014)

[QUOTE

Did also occur to me while at work this evening, could you not add a temperature sensor to the system to monitor the engine temperature and use that for some closed loop water control rather than fully open loop.[/QUOTE]

Probably never get warm enough to turn on while in governed mode. Would be an interesting feature though helping to save on power requirements.

When a hit-n-miss is governed by holding open the exhaust valve, the added benefit is cooling the cylinder by the air being pumped in and out through the open exhaust valve. Just idling in governed mode coolant isn't really needed in my opinion.


----------



## borna (Sep 8, 2014)

EGG engine is completed and running.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?p=253624#post253624


----------

